# Job Offer. No idea what to do.



## SoulfulRecover (Feb 28, 2014)

My cousin is in the escargot business here in the US and he asked me to photograph an event that he will be in. Its some international escargot thing in Philadelphia. He apparently tried to email me about it but I never got anything so this is just word of mouth through my father. He said that my cousin would pay for the flight and hotel plus pay me for each day of shooting. This sounds like it could be a lot of fun and I am happy for the opportunity however I am not sure what something like this would normally pay. I dont want to sell myself short nor over charge. If I went, I would probably mis a class or two in school and I would also be missing out on working my job (Lube Tech at a dealership. I dont make jack squat but work is work). I also dont have all the specific details yet directly from my cousin so this could all change or not happen entirely. I just wanted to get some input on what its worth and if its a good idea. My dad was all about the "getting my name out there" but that doesnt pay the bills. Exposure is great but a working man doesnt work for free.


----------



## runnah (Feb 28, 2014)

SoulfulRecover said:


> Its some international escargot thing in Philadelphia.



I went to one of those and boy did it move a slow pace. 

What are they expecting in terms of delivered product and coverage?


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Feb 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> > Its some international escargot thing in Philadelphia.
> ...




not a clue. My guess is to use the images on his websites and what not. Also dont know how many days or how long the event is each day. I know its not much information to go off of yet but I figured the quicker I look into it and get some advise, the more prepared I would be to counter his offer or declined.


----------



## runnah (Feb 28, 2014)

SoulfulRecover said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > SoulfulRecover said:
> ...




Go with an hourly rate.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Feb 28, 2014)

Should I write or have someone write up a contract on the use of the photos as well?


----------



## tirediron (Feb 28, 2014)

Business + Family = Disaster waiting to happen!


----------



## Steve5D (Feb 28, 2014)

Before deciding anything, get your cousin on the phone. Find out exactly what he's expecting, and what you'll need to do to provide for his expectations, and then come back with that information.

If you're handing over a memory card at the end of each day, without having to edit anything, that's going to be priced differently than if you had to edit the photos.

And, if for some reason you opt against doing it, let me know. One of the best photographers I know lives in Philly...


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 28, 2014)

^^^^ This. Don't make any decisions until you know everything.


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 28, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Business + Family = Disaster waiting to happen!


Agreed.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm sorry, I must apologize up front for this joke .. but

did he email you via Snail mail or something ??


----------



## runnah (Feb 28, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Business + Family = Disaster waiting to happen!


  I don't know I think he should come out of his shell and do it. Sometimes you have to butter up the client but at least your family can be the rock you cling to.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Feb 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> I don't know I think he should come out of his shell and do it. Sometimes you have to butter up the client but at least your family can be the rock you cling to.



Too good! Hahaha


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 28, 2014)

Well the last time I went and shot a snail convention....

Um.. hmm.. yup, I got nothing.  Lol


----------



## 71M (Feb 28, 2014)

I requested more info ASAP about the event. Unfortunately, they don't give this out by e-mail, it's only available by snail mail.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 28, 2014)

71M said:


> I requested more info ASAP about the event. Unfortunately, they don't give this out by e-mail, it's only available by snail mail.



Prepare for lack of understanding.
Don't give them anything but finished images for their website.
If they only communicate by snail mail, they can't be depended upon to edit or finish images.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 28, 2014)

You could start writing down questions as you think of them, find out all the specifics and give it some thought before agreeing to anything. Not sure how your photos would be used, in editorial work often a photo credit would be given but usually not for retail or commercial use, so I don't know if your name would be associated with the photos - if your cousin isn't in your area I don't know if this would generate future opportunities for you. 

I was thinking too maybe try searching for escargot events in Philly, so out of curiosity I wondered what events_ do_ they have for this?? and found these. Don't know if what he wants photographed is connected with this -
More on National Escargot Day | Foobooz 
More Escargot Day Happenings | Foobooz 

I'm wondering if it wouldn't be more workable for your cousin to find a local photographer? Sounds like fun if you're up for a trip but seems like this would be getting costly for him if he would be covering your plane fare, expenses, etc. and paying you. Seems like this depends on your relationship with him, and if you can get off work and school for the amount of time you'd be travelling and covering his company's participation in an event.

You could look on ASMP's site for info. on pricing. 
Pricing Guides | American Society of Media Photographers


----------



## 71M (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm joking man 


The_Traveler said:


> 71M said:
> 
> 
> > I requested more info ASAP about the event. Unfortunately, they don't give this out by e-mail, it's only available by snail mail.
> ...


----------



## 71M (Feb 28, 2014)

Lew, _now I understand_. I'm not the OP, this isn't my gig matey.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 1, 2014)

So sorry, I am lost to subtleties. :smileys::smileys:


----------



## KmH (Mar 1, 2014)

$2000.


----------



## 71M (Mar 1, 2014)

KmH said:


> $2000.



..and a t-shirt, and some pens, and one of those complimentary Mini Maglites in a little case.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 2, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> Before deciding anything, get your cousin on the phone. Find out exactly what he's expecting, and what you'll need to do to provide for his expectations, and then come back with that information.
> 
> If you're handing over a memory card at the end of each day, without having to edit anything, that's going to be priced differently than if you had to edit the photos.
> 
> And, if for some reason you opt against doing it, let me know. One of the best photographers I know lives in Philly...



I think you have hit the snail on the head there


----------



## leeroix (Mar 2, 2014)

As far as contracts go, RocketLawyer has a photography contract on their site.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Mar 7, 2014)

got more info. everything is paid (flight, hotel, food) its in Boston not Philly, Id photograph the various restaurants I would be at, photograph some of the people working there (ill have to see if hes looking for actual portraits or just everyone working) and the food they are pushing out. Sounds easy enough. Just run the photos through light room for a quick touch up and ship it. $750 for three days of running around. Its not spectacular but it seems worth it and he would be willing to continue to use me for the event each year and as things get bigger and progress he would be willing to pay more. Its some event that he organizes each year. Also I will be able to take paid vacation from work so I would be making hourly wages on top of everything.

Edit: no studio lighting needed. Just photos using available light as they prepare and dish.


----------



## Steve5D (Mar 7, 2014)

With expenses paid?

Sure, I'd do it; sounds like it would be fun. Plus, if you've never been to Beantown, it's a great city...


----------

